
Siri switches from Bing to Google search results - kbyatnal
https://techcrunch.com/2017/09/25/apple-switches-from-bing-to-google-for-siri-web-search-results-on-ios-and-spotlight-on-mac/?ncid=rss&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29
======
sogen
Just in time a reminder for everyone to switch to Duck Duck Go

